# Breakings dura ace sti 10 gear shift cables



## warek (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi guys

I have broken 2 sti 10 speed gear change cables in 17000 kms, they have broken 1 cm from the end inside the sti lever. 
Is it normal to break these cables?

I usually ride with my hands on top of the brake hoods and when I change from 10 to first I sometimes push on both the up and down sti change lever. 

Is this a common problem or is it my gear change technique??


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

I had the same problem with the cable breaking in the exact same place on my previous bike which had ultegra 9 speed shifters. I had 2 cables break within 2000 miles. I am not sure what caused it. The cable looked all frayed up where it broke. The bike I have now which is about 4 months old and over 3000 miles has yet to have a cable break and it has dura ace 10 speed.


----------



## dover (Apr 5, 2007)

That is usually caused by a bur on the inside of the housing. sometimes this happens when it is cut to length for the initial setup.


----------

